# looking for lost family



## albymo (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone help me? this is a long shot but you never know what turn's up.
Has any one sailed on the following ships at the times stated,i am trying to find info on my uncle who i was told by family was lost at sea between 1939 and 1941? his name was Albert Etherington and on some trips he sailed with my dad George Etherington,the listed ships below are from my dads recordes.
LEEDS CITY #148831 (Reardon Smith & Son) dated 12/3/1935
FARNDALE #149482 (J.Morrison & Son) dated 27/9/1935
VACLITE #160618 (Vacuum Oil Co) dated 19/2/1936
RUDBY #139234 (R.Ropner & Co) dated 25/5/1936
MARCONI #137532 (Lamport & Holt) dated 28/8/1936
MERIONES #145974 (Alfred Holt & Co) dated 18/1/1937
ACHILLES #143640 (Alfred Holt & Co) dated 13/9/1939
DOLIUS #147247 (Alfred Holt & Co) dated 16/2/1940
DOROTHY ROSE #161129 (R.Hughes & Co) dated7/10/1942
OCEAN vIGOUR #168826 (BRITISH GOV dated Sept/Oct/1943
I was hoping to find crew lists from these,but I have been told that they are all held in the Nat archives or in other places,so any one can you enlighten me on any of the above 
regards

Albert Etherington ---------- Canada


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Albymo
I am sure you will have already checked but there is no record of an Albert Etherington listed on the Commonwealth War Graves Commission site for World War 2.
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

There is a seamans pouch for a 
R213969 ETHERINGTON A G 23/01/1922 LONDON
At the National Archives. This usually contains a mug shot and personal details, but can be a hit or a miss.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...TLN=7&Highlight=,ETHERINGTON,A&accessmethod=0

If this is you uncle then as his service was before 1941 you could email or write to the Southampton Archives for his original service record quoting his details as above.
Southampton Archives
Civic Centre 
Southampton 
SO14 7LY
Tel: 023 8083 2251 (during opening hours)
Fax: 023 8083 2156
E Mail: [email protected]
Opening times: Tues 12.30 - 4.30pm. Weds-Thurs 09.30 - 4.30pm
Good luck


----------



## albymo (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for your replies---Peter 4447 and Ian d Cameron.I will be looking into them
regards
AL Etherington


----------

